# GreenBay windsocks



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

What has everyones luck been running these?


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Good company.


----------



## mule (Dec 4, 2006)

Great people and product, also all there stuff is made in the states.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

One thing to think about though. For those that run permanent spreads its hard to beat deadlies if you are going to use socks. The greenbays have a support somewhat similar to whiterocks but instead of the elastic the tube has a swivel lock. Pretty neat contraption. . They compact real nice.


----------

